# Kayakers need rescue!!! in Eastern Tajikistan



## glenn

From social media:



> * Cooper's family (at the recommendation of the state department) has requested this to be posted to social media in the hopes that someone may be in the area that can provide any sort of assistance (kayaker, hiker, or anyone that has any pull locally). My understanding is that a helicopter was promised today and it didn't happen. It's also been promised for tomorrow, but at least one family is afraid it won't happen.
> 
> "Can you help to send a tweet for any assistance in finding 5 kayakers (Ben Luck, Cooper Lambla, Matt Klema, Nate Klema, Charles King) in Eastern Tajikistan. Coordinates of emergency beacon are 38.83227 N, 72.860240 E
> 
> Please post to social media or share with anyone who may be in the Tajikistan region.*


----------



## caspermike

Man I hate hearing stuff like this hope the boys are alright!


----------



## smauk2

Is there any more details?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Damn. We all know its serious when they pressed the button. Tajikstan is next door to Afghanistan. Maybe trying to get a hold of senators etc. to push for a military chopper from nearby troops might be something to try. 

Hoping for good outcomes for these guys.


----------



## leif

From a friend of mine, apparently AKDN/University of Central Asia has a helicopter based in TJ, which they use for the Dushanbe-Khorogh route. I don't know what that means exactly, and hopefully someone more connected has already looked into this, but I figured I would mention it.

I wish we had more details.


----------



## Andy H.

I plugged the coordinates into Google Earth - they're a long way from the nearest Starbucks...


----------



## mania

These coordinates put them on or near the Balandkiik river.


----------



## JeanneV

Andy - please be serious.
Coopers family is looking for real help and answers here.
This Is a serious situation.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mania

I might suggest contacting Vladimir Gavrilov of raftsiberia.com - he is in California now but has written a whitewater guidebook to this area and probably has many contacts.


----------



## fullmer

Here's an update from facebook as of 10:00 p.m.:

*Rush Sturges* 
Hey just wanted to give everyone this update I just received from @Robert Bart RE: Kayakers in Tajikistan:

"A helicopter is supposed to launch in the next few hours and a group of hunters is supposed to be hiking to find the guys in Tajikistan. Hopefully in the next 6-10 hours the guys will be safe and all accounted for- 

If something comes up, we are working with people in country at this point to make sure there is a back up plan to get a heli in the air- 

~Rob


----------



## Brandizzle99

*I can help*

I have friends that are marines at the embassy over there if anyone can contact with me with more information updates or any info that I can send to the marines would be helpful


----------



## soldiermtn

*Tajikistan Update*

Helicopter 1 hour out from spot location. Medical resources in place. Global Rescue and GEOS staff working diligently to resolve issues in a very difficult country to work in. Thank you to all that have given support and provided contacts. Keep the boys in your thoughts.


----------



## wsmckinney

Any updates would be appreciated. I hold a couple of these gents close to my heart and I am finding it hard to focus on anything else at the moment. Resisting urge to call their families...


----------



## SummitAP

Weather has to be just right to fly soviet bloc helicopters to a rescue at over 14,000ft


----------



## mania

From Matt Wilson



> Update missing kayakers Ben Luck, Cooper Lambla, Matt Klema, Nate Klema, and Charles King in Tajikistan. I was told by Tom Klema this morning that a broken kayak was found with a backpack on it during a helicopter rescue attempt last night. Shortly after the kayak was spotted on this remote mountain pass another SOS signal was sent from their spot 6 miles south of the broken kayak location. The helicopter was unable to get their location do to night closing in. Another rescue attempt resume at daybreak. Thoughts and prayers for our boys.


----------



## carvedog

Andy H. said:


> I plugged the coordinates into Google Earth - they're a long way from the nearest Starbucks...


I tried to do that too and I couldn't even find the place to enter the coordinates and when I tried entering it in the main menu to the left it kept switching some of the numbers from East to West or vice versa. And not giving the right 'conversion'

How did you do this?

And JeanneV - don't get your knickers twisted I am sure Andy has the best interests of these guys in mind.


----------



## doublet

Thanks for any and all updates. Anyone who knows this crew knows they wouldn't touch that SPOT button unless they are in a really serious situation.

By the same token, these guys are as tough as they come and if the shit hit the fan there isn't a better crew to be rolling with. My thoughts are with them.


----------



## JeanneV

*Coopers Family*

Hi
I am Coopers Family so I did not appreciate the quick laid back Starbucks
response. I am a nervous mess right now...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

I contacted Senator Michael Bennet's office late last night and got a quick response this morning. They want to help if they can. I have direct contact info for the senators staff if they family or rescue coordinator wants to try and get their help. 

As individuals its hard to get things to work. A senator can make things happen overseas with either military support, or perhaps in country assistance from embassy staff etc.

Family members or rescue coordinators... contact me at 

[email protected] or 303-907-1373 and I will relay the senators info if you have not already contacted them.

Good luck to the boys. We are thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## JeanneV

*Resue*

I will have my Brother - Coopers Dad get this info....
Thanks.


----------



## lhowemt

JeanneV, has your family contacted Tester's office? He is a rock star in helping constituents out. He really is a good guy with an awesome staff.


----------



## yesimapirate

link to coordinates
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=38.8...1.707764&sspn=7.425814,14.27124&gl=us&t=m&z=9


----------



## durangoprofessional

*Missing Kayakers - latest update*

This was posted on Barb Klema's Facbook page an hour ago.

Thank you everyone for your kind, positive thoughts. This is what has transpired through the night:

A helicopter landed mid-pm on Wed at the site of the last emergency spot locater transmission and found a broken kayak without any gear. We have since received an emergency spot six mile south of that location, which means they heard the chopper, but there was no way to get their attention. They are obviously retracing their route over a pass to where they were dropped off on Sunday. We have to assume that there may an injury associated with the broken kayak, but it is not a river injury. We think (hope) they will be picked up no later than tomorrow morning (our night in the US).

Thank you so much. Please hold off from calling my or Tom's phones, as we are entirely busy trying to coordinate the next step in this rescue.

Love, Barbara


----------



## JeanneV

*Resue*

Thanks to all...
Here is the note from my Brother...Coopers Dad
"We are possibly losing some coordination and cooperation with too many efforts that the Tajik government are getting nervous about. Just stay tuned."
Ken


----------



## LL_CoolSpray

JeanneV said:


> Thanks to all...
> Here is the note from my Brother...Coopers Dad
> "We are possibly losing some coordination and cooperation with too many efforts that the Tajik government are getting nervous about. Just stay tuned."
> Ken


Hey JeanneV, I live 2 blocks down from Ken and June. Thanks for updating us.

Everyone else,
Here's another post from Ken (Cooper's Dad) incase this wasn't clear from Jeanne's post:

FROM Ken Lambla: "IMPORTANT Re: kayakers in Tajikistan - Thank you everyone for your support. This has gone viral, so in an effort to coordinate communications with the various teams helping the guys, please do NOT reach out to contacts you may have in Tajikistan, or the region, or in the government."

"Keep the good vibes headed their way!"


----------



## drewboater

*Outside Mag*

Five Kayakers Missing in Tajikistan | News from the Field | OutsideOnline.com


----------



## JeanneV

I saw this article....thanks.
Stay connected


----------



## mania

The Durango Herald 10/02/2013 | Three Durango men missing in Tajikistan


----------



## Cbrown327

So bummed to hear of this news. Get home safe boys!!


----------



## mania

These boys are about as good as they get. The article title is kind of sensationalist since they aren't 'missing', they are just in a difficult location to access. Hang in there family and friends.


----------



## kuuskv

Per Coop's Dad:

A second heli is set to attempt an evac at dawn (Wednesday night mtn time). They are very confident of the kayakers current location and it should just simply be a matter of time before first light and take off. 

Will post more info as it becomes available.


----------



## durangoprofessional

*Latest on Missing Kayakers*

Family members and friends of three Durango men missing in the Central Asia nation of Tajikistan were working the phones Wednesday, calm but anxious, as they awaited word about the trio and two other men.

Brothers Matthew and Nathan Klema, Ben Luck, Charles King and Cooper Lambla sent an SOS through GEOS Alliance, an emergency response service, that the Klema family received about 5 a.m. Monday, Julia Klema said Wednesday.

CLICK HERE FOR FULL STORY! The Durango Herald 10/02/2013 | Three Durango men missing in Tajikistan


----------



## aelkins86

Cooper Lambla is a good buddy of mine from the Forest Service in Stanley, Idaho. I have full confidence that Cooper and the others have what it takes to make it out alive. My heart sank when I heard that news but I am hopeful that his experience and training will lead he and the others to safety. Thinking of all of their families in this time heartache. 

Andrew Elkins


----------



## Andy H.

JeanneV said:


> Hi
> I am Coopers Family so I did not appreciate the quick laid back Starbucks
> response. I am a nervous mess right now...


Jeanne,

I apologize for the flippant and very insensitive remark I made above. That was totally uncalled for and I was stupid to have written it. I will keep you and the crew in my prayers and hope for their safe return.

-Andy


----------



## JeanneV

*Apologies*

Andy
Thanks so much!
Jeanne V.


----------



## DSmoldt

*starbucks*

Andy, I think I got the intent of your first post; and I hope it was that those guys are "out there". Yes they are dealing with some issues, but having worked with the Klemas I can't imagine a stronger crew doing what they are doing.
God's speed boys,
Dennis


----------



## soldiermtn

*Tajikistan Update*

To all concerned, here is the accurate story of what transpired in Tajikistan. Ben Luck was the team member in distress. Ben’s condition at the time that the beacon was activated was that he was unable to walk, couldn’t hold down food, respiratory distress, all the classic signs of full blown pulmonary edema. Returning to low altitude, 2000ft in Dushnabe is exactly what is done in all instances of HAPE and the only immediate therapy. He is comfortable, on oxygen and still being evaluated, chest x rays to evaluate fluid in lungs ,etc but he will be fine.
After activating the beacon the boys waited one day, Ben’s condition did not improve, there was no rescue so the following day they built a litter and began carrying him out over the 15,000 ft pass, headed to their entry point 17 miles away. They arrived at the road today as the helicopter arrived. Ben relates that the rest of the team stayed in the Pamir, are getting more food and walking back in to their boats and gear and continuing on the river. Thanks so much for your thoughts and offers of assistance from the entire incredible network of friends that make up the outdoor community. Special thanks to Kevin at Geos Alliance, Rich and everyone at Global Rescue,the AGA KHAN network, US Embassy and State Department and the special families of the other paddling team members. The Luck Family

Status: Online


----------



## BigLoco

soldiermtn said:


> To all concerned, here is the accurate of what transpired in Tajikistan. Ben Luck was the team member in distress. Ben’s condition at the time that the beacon was activated was that he was unable to walk, couldn’t hold down food, all the classic signs of full blown pulmonary edema. Returning to low altitude, 2000ft in Dushnabe is exactly what is done in all instances of HAPE and the only immediate therapy. He is comfortable, on oxygen and still being evaluated, chest x rays to evaluate fluid in lungs ,etc but he will be fine.
> After activating the beacon the boys waited one day, Ben’s condition did not improve, there was no rescue so the following day they built a litter and began carrying him out over the 15,000 ft pass, headed to their entry point 17 miles away. They arrived at the road today as the helicopter arrived. Ben relates that the rest of the team stayed in the Pamir, are getting more food and walking back in to their boats and gear and continuing on the river. Thanks so much for your thoughts and offers of assistance from the entire incredible network of friends that make up the outdoor community. Special thanks to Kevin at Geos Alliance, Rich and everyone at Global Rescue,the AGA KHAN network, US Embassy and State Department and the special families of the other paddling team members. Carry on. The Luck Family


Fixing some color for the above recap

Edit...he got it...glad to hear its turning out ok


----------



## jasons

*So relieved*

I am so relieved to hear everyone is going to be ok. Its so nice to hear how much kayakers support each other both in the crew and at home with well wishes. Get well soon Ben!

Jason


----------



## bwest

thanks for the update, very relieved to hear that more or less everything is okay. its awesome to know that we have such a great community in times of need. we are all wishing Ben a quick recovery and hopefully he can join the boys for the next leg of the journey


----------



## Dwave

So good to hear the Team is alright. And what an amazing community we have.


----------



## JeanneV

*Cooper*

Thank you to everyone for your support and help with the guys in Tajikistan.
I Appreciate all of you.
Thanks
Jeanne V.

Here the media in Charlotte
Charlotte native among group of kayakers found safe in Tajikistan | WCNC.com Charlotte


----------

